# IVF Wales General Chit Chat ~ Part 18



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

happy  girls


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

just marking !


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Me too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

hope everyone is well


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

just marking so i don't lose you all- Hope you are all ok?!!


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

marking the thread hope all u ladies had a gd wkend??! x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello ladies hope your all ok   love EBSXXXXXX


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello everybody!

Karen


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hello karen


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just marking, hope everyone is well


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen whens your next appointment? did your sister get her results?

queenie hope your follow up goes well tomorrow, i will be thinking about you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks have just printed off my questions ready. i have 50 questions je is gonna love me 

didn't come on last night dh and i spent the whole evening on the wii. we had great fun. it was nice to spend time together and having fun.  especially when i beat him on the bowling and basketball.

hope your all well speak soon.x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie i have bought sports resort for crimbo, its hilarious to watch others on it.  Glad your spending quality time with dh


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am sure je will be very pleased, its always good to keep them on there toes


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck queenie you will be there a while with that list!  glad you are enjoying your wii


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats the way Queenie, good luck x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck today Queenie.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Queenie good luck for today


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Best of luck for today Queenie . I hope you remembered to take your questions after all that hard work. I forgot to take mine  but I think I asked everything I wanted to.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya josie hun

how are you?


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm not too bad Kara, thank you. So glad we were able to get such a quick follow up as we now know the way forward. I haven't been posting as I am trying to switch off from the IVF stuff for a few months but I do keep getting drawn back.

How is everyone's Christmas plans going? I am just about there, got a few more presents to wrap and then just the last minute food shopping to get. We are popping up to Scotland this weekend for a couple of days then having lunch with the in laws on Tuesday then we have the whole holiday to ourselves. We have got a huge amount of food and alcohol in and plan on really over indulging before the health kick in Jan starts.

Can anyone recommend somewhere to go for dinner on New Years Eve around Newport? Its only my 2nd New Year away from Scotland so want to do something nice.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it can be good to take a break from it all, if you can 

wow scotland sounds nice, i have never been

im no where near ready for crimbo, not even got the decs up yet


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Josie - We like Junction 28, The Chandlery or the Priory in Caerleon. 
x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Josie we also like junction 28 we went last sunday and had a lovely meal.  Lisa also recommended to me the the farmers daughter, ive not been but she said it was a lovely meal there also.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for that, think we might try junction 28 as the menu looks really good. We love The chandelry too but it is £80 on NYE.


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi Kara
My sister got her FSH results back yesterday : 9.2 Is it ok?? Her gynea said it's not good, i was surprised as i thought it was pretty good. She will have her AMH back on Tuesday. Can't wait! (she had an internal scan as well and he said she had only 1 follicle, but we don't know what it means? She will have it done again next month he said)
My next appointment is on the 25th of January with Louise, i will give her my sister's results, and if everything is good we will go through the treatment again and she will give me the drugs. So fingers crossed!
Karen x x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Karen hope it all works out for you


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Michelle x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen

have a read of this

http://www.advancedfertility.com/day3fsh.htm

as you can see the fsh is ok and to expect a fair response. to be honest with you low or high fsh or amh doesnt really say for certain how someone will response! i have low fsh and well amh which changes (it shouldnt) and i dont respond how my blood would suggest, i get less follicles than lots of ladies with much higher fsh, plus fsh changes from month to month

what day of your sisters cycle did she have the scan that said 1 follicle? this is important cause if it were mid cycle well thats normal then

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for amh results karaen bet you cant wait to start   im off out tonight maias sleeping in my mums hope she behaves so i can have a big xmas drink ...dreading the hangover tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriamenjoy your night out and hope you get hammered and feel crap tomorrow lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its not like you to drink hun lol.  I thought you were tea total


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

tea total my   im out of practise tho so expect to be in a state


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bet your sick lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Enjoy your night out Miriam - Wishing you a Happy Hangover


----------



## jayneej (Mar 15, 2008)

Enjoy your night out Miriam.  I was supposed to be out with the girlies tonight but I'm  so glad I have an excuse not to go now as its so bloody cold x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

have a lovely time Miriam

love to everyone hope your all keeping safe and well in this


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

karen hope results come back ok for you to continue tx.

how's the hangover miriam.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello ladies   
Is everyone managing to keep warm, it's flippin freezing!


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

It is sooo cold!!! Heating has been on all day...
But worse: in Toulouse it is snowing so much our flight has been cancelled!!!
Will try to fly tomorrow, hoping the snow will clear overnight  
I want to go home


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh i'm so sorry. when can you get another flight. 

my brother and his family have just arrived today to in kent from oz. bet they are feeling the cold. my nephew said to my mum that he was in england house ( his other grandparents live in kent) he was gonna decorate the tree then go and play in the snow he is so excited about the snow.

well still no xmas tree up but i did buy some light to put outside the house.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh poop hope you get a flight soon.

It sure is cold Laura, how are you?

How are you tonight Queenie? Your nephew sounds so cute.

Well we have had our first christmas day today and I am now finding it hard to keep my eyes open! Got up early because Santa had been! Then took DP's daughter to winter wonderland in Cardiff. DP was so funny on the ice bless him, he doesn't half fall hard!! I was quite impressed how good I was!! Ice skating followed with a nice warm mulled wine, then lunch and seroius shopping! We are now letting the choc log settle before getting the games out!

Tomorrow we are off to blue lagoon. Hope it starts snowing again when we are in the outside section that will be fun!! Taking my nephew as well. Monday is day at the races and then taking DP's daughter home on tues, depending on the snow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

merry christmas to you pix. sounds like you are having a lovely first xmas. winter wonderland is a great place. congrats on the ice skating

what is blue lagoon

yeah i'm fine thanks pix. my nephew is arriving in wales on tuesday. have brought home loads of games and toys for him to play with from school as my mum doen't have anything for him.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Christmas Pix - sounds like you are all having fun  
KG81 - hope you can get a flight soon 
Hello Laura, Queenie, Popsi and Miriam - hope you are all ok  
x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well i survived the night im feeling like poop but at least i wasnt sick   KG81 hope you have managed to get another flight    queenie bet your nephew wont wanna come back in the house from playing in snow must be a rare sight! enjoy the rest of your early xmas pix ..think im going to eat another choc orange


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks girls. Your nephew will have a ball Queenie. Blue lagoon is a swimming place with rapids, lazy river and flumes down Kara's neck of the woods

Glad you survived Miriam! Choc orange now ey, have you gone off toffeefee!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh karen what a pain about your flight

miriam glad you survived the night and day lol

pix blue lagoon is great fun

queenie bet it will be lovely to see your nephew, is this the one from oz?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i haven't restocked the toffifies pix gotta get more when we go shopping


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you are a chocoholic Miriam!

I have been once to blue lagoon Kara, but was in charge of a little boy so couldn't go on the slides so really looking forward to tomorrow. We are taking my nephew, but my DP is going to be in charge of him while me and his DD let rip!


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey ladies, will fly today definitely, checked the new flight and it's still on 
Wont be on computer for a couple of days, so wishing you all a lovely Christmas  


Karen x x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that is good news. A very merry christmas to you too x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

merry xmas to you as well karen. hope you have a lovely time with your family in france.

kara yes this is my nephew from oz he is 5years old and his brother is 2 months old.

blue lagoon sounds fab, pity it is a bit far for us to travel too. have a good time pix.

still have no tree up yet but hoping to get it up today.

any decs with you kara.

morning to everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen thats great news, have fun

pix how did today go?

queenie you could come and stay at bluestone which is the complex the blue lagoon is on lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ps yeah we have our tree up and thats it for this year lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well done kara on getting your tree up, i put mine up this afternoon and started wrapping some presents but run out of cellotape. must remember to put it on my shopping list for tomorrow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done back to you queenie

im not gona bother wrapping til wednesday lol i have no paper lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Great day thanks Kara. It quite a drive from you Queenie, but the holiday village that Kara mentions there is nice. I think we'll have  a weekend meet there next year lol 

Queenie and Kara, well done on getting your trees up, I was close to bringing one of mine round to the 2 of you!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix good idea, we should have a winter weekend week when we can get a cheap deal lol. good thinking


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that would be great fun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you enjoy the slides and the wave machine? i loved the lazy river lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah loved it all, lazy river well cool and flippin freezing outside!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lol i found it so odd going outside lol

we tool lukes second cousin when we went well loads of us went and think he was 6 ish at the time and we put him down a big slide and omg it scared him but in a good way as he wanted to go again and again and again lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh sounds good i went centerparc before and big slide and pool was outside was fab cos it was raining but water was warm! glad you both managed to get tree up ...bout time


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Bluestone looks fab and a weekend meet up there would be great - (although hopefully   there will be lots of pregnant ladies next autumn/winter so water slides etc may not be entirely practical for all!!!!) 

My aunty stayed at Bluestone recently and got a great winter deal - Unfortunately my uncle was rushed into hospital whilst they were there - but she said that the Bluestone staff were wonderful with her, checking if there was anything she needed or that they could do for her - and they let her stay on an extra night or so at no extra charge whilst my uncle remained in hospital. Cant fault that for service


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is good service taffy

good point about the water slides lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how lovely how they looked after your aunty.

i looked at the website and it looks like a fab place.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Bluestone has a fab spa and great beauty txs for the ones who can't waterslide lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Perfect !


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

And we can get discounts there for a group woohoo.  I've always fancied a day of pampering


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay discount sounds bloody good

so thats a deal then, winter next year a weekend at bluestone


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If i have the money lol and if its still running.  They have gone bankrupt and have had public money to bail them out.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi I hope everybody is well and had a safe day out and about. We have had a lovely few days with DP's DD and early crimbo. Nightmare today though, it couldn't have been a worse day for her to go home to Hampshire. Our weather here is not a patch on what they are having up there. I didn't travel up with her today, but DP took her the usual to Magor where her grandparents meet us to continue up to Hampshire and what normally takes DP 2 1/2 to 3 hrs up and back took over 5. Not nice and very glad to have him home safe and we have heard that his DD is back safe and sound. It gave me plenty of opportunity to get his christmas present built!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hope you all have a fab one xxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey pix glad everyone is safe

popsi nice pic hun


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara.
thanks Popsi, hope yours is great too, next year you will have your little one with you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gone quiet here today

ive been out shopping and have to take rex for his booster jab later, luke is home as there is no way i could hold him at the vets as he hates it


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope rex's jab went ok kara ...pix just noticed you put built not wrapped what have you  BUILT partner for xmas a house ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah miriam it went fine, we was in a grump last night though lol. thanks for asking


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ah poor Rex, my dog sends her sympathies, she hates the vet and usually gets her booster jab in the boot of the car as she's such a handful in the surgery!


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Just popping on to wish you all a very merry Christmas. I hope you all have a lovely day tomorrow.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

quick post as just finished wrapping and tidying up ready for santa...my bed is calling  merry xmas everyone hope you all have a lovely day


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all.

well have been very busy over the xmas period with my brother and his family. it was lovely to spend so much time with them all. my 5year old nephew was so funny and entertaining, and had lots of confidence. ( he loved the snow as well 1st time he has seen it and played in it) my other nephew ( 2months old ) was gorgeous and had lots of cwtches and fed him. when they arrived my mum phoned to go over to see them when everyone was our except my mum and the baby so it was quieter for me to meet him. i did really well and kept the tears away. although i did see my mum eyes well up when i was cwtching him. broke my heart when i had to say goodbye to them. although just my brother and 5year old may come back to wales next week for a day or two. which will be great. they are all in kent at the moment and fly back to oz 9th jan. don't no when i will get to see them all again. 

had lots of vouchers to go and spend on myself once the sales are over. ( as i hate the sales). 

hope you all had a good xmas.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun sounds like you had a busy and lovely time.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes spend everyday at my mum's house. except when we got snowed in!! wasn''t happy as was missing out with the boys. but  he did love the snow.  just can't believe how quick my 2 week hols are going and that i will be back in work. 

how are you.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Queenie glad you managed to have such a lovely time with your family. I had been thinking of you knowing it was going to be a difficult time    but sounds like you really made the most of it.
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

thanks.

yes it was difficult i didn't get upset until i had to say goodbye to the baby and then i think i got upset having to say goodbye and also it started the release of all the tears i had kept at bay all week.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i bet saying good bye was hard, you have done really well and should be very proud of yourself

im cleaning!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i hope your not overdoing it kara. 

i have a pile of ironing but just can't be bothered i hate ironing.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i never do ironing lol

nah im being good and having lots of breaks.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i just caught my naughtie rex in the bin and he had hidden food in his bed! i dont get it cause he always has food down lol 

he is funny


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie so glad you had time to spend with your family.  

Kara naughty rex


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he is a naughte boy and i did tell him off and then he gives me those lovely cutie eyes and i melt, he smells of curry now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara pmsl, what can you do with them


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad you had a good time with your family Queenie, can understand a swing of emotions of joy but also finding it difficult  

Ha Kara, your Rex sounds as mad as my Suzie she keeps drinking water from the christmas tree, even though her bowl is next to it! Won't be good if she gets electricuted! Had to turn the lights off, there is no controlling her!

We had a lovely christmas. After saying that we would go easy this year, we ended up thoroughly spoiling each other!! Forgot to answer you Miriam, yes built. It a dj stand for his record decks and also bought him new CD decks for christmas. I must be mad my music room will never be the same again!

Hope everybody had a great time and have a good night tomorrow


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pix i did wonder what you were building ...sounds like you spoilt him   queenie glad you handled it well must of been hard saying bye..hopefully you will have little couisin for them to meet next time


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

sure did spoil him, next year be a diff storey will have a bump to spoil! bet Maia gave you a lovely fun xmas   have you eaten all your chocs now!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so true we didnt bother buying for each other this year just spoilt maia   i got loads choclate crisps and nuts left think i bought a bit to much


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Me too Miriam bought way too much we have loads of crisps, nuts, sweets, chocolate, crisps here and all i do all day is eat,eat, eat i am huge  .  My belly dont fit into any of my jeans, i look like the pregnant one lol


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hey all hope u all had a gr8 xmas got spoilt and ate way to much have a great new year and c u all in 2010 lol night jo xxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy new year to you all, hope you ladies have a wonderful 2010


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy new year all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy new year everyone.  We are off out to friends later so wont be on here until maybe tomoroow if im not too ill lol.  Hope all our dreams come true in 2010 have a good evening everyone.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy new year to everyone


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

wishing you all a very  and  xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam you always have fab piccies lol

hope everyone has a good night whatever your up too


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

They are good aren't they, definitely liven things up!

Happy New Year everyone, here's to 2010


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

TO ALL MY WONDERFUL FRIENDS AND YOUR FAMILY XXXXX


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I can't do all the glitz i wish i could


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good job you have a sparkling personality Michelle  
Happy New Year everyone - hope 2010 is the best one yet


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone.  Hope you all have a fab 2010!!  Thanks for all your support and advice this year.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Just popping in to say Happy New Year all. To those with bumps (or babies waiting like you popsi) it's gonna be very different next year. To the rest of us mothers without babies here is hoping 2010 will be our year. Love Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy new year one and all. Sozzled lol well kind of, don't party like I used to, I actually go to bed now before starting the next days partying lol Hope 2010 bring you all your dreams xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i went to bed at 1am which is mega late for me now lol and my darling bro phoned me at 215am!!!

now im in work


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I was mega chuffed to manage to stay awake until midnight - when we went out and hugged all our drunken neighbours 

Then came in, went to bed and couldnt sleep ...... so got back up and watched a bit of telly - just dozed about 1.30am off when my dearest SIL rang to tell us how much she loved us ...... twice   - ah well, at least my drinking buddy made up for my share this year  

The phrase "I think over-did it on the bubbly last night" has a whole new meaning for me this year - I drank too much schloer and was up and down to the loo all night lol  

Hope everyone had a good night anyway  

Thats poop you have to work Kara - hope the day goes quickly for you hun
x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i'm a real dirty stop out, 3am i got to bed and i danced the night away.  Hope everyone had a good night and happy new year to you all


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Me too Taffy I drank too much scholer  

Hope everyone had a good night & wishing all the best for this year.  And lots of


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

J20 was my tipple lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i was hardcore and went from orange juice to water lol

one of the guys in work has PMT i swear! miserable git


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would think you all have having to work today lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

WE had a good night at friends.  Just the 4 of us which was nice.  My DH and our friends DH stayed up until 5am.  Stu was in work this am he must be knackered he was well and truly drunk   Glad you all had good evenings.  Cant believe we are now in 2010 where does the time go!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he must be shattered jule

glad you had a good time

its snowing in penally and even harder at home, i so dont wana get snowed in at work! now that would suck


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh yes Kara that would lol but at least there are plenty of beds there for you  
God knows what state he will be in when he gets home and we need to go to his sisters as its her birthday today so need to take a card and gift.  Hopefully we wont be there long.What time do you finish Kara?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

beds and lovely food so that would be ok lol

its stopped now but luke posted pics on ** of home and its worst there as its in the hills and not coast like work

i am hoping to finish at 630pm ish if i can escape


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara the snow is sticking hun, you need to get home now really


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

poop i am the only one here, boss is in bristol so im screwed at the moment


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its really heavy here so going to be the same at yours our worse.  Just be careful driving hun, roads are white cos not a lot of traffic and no gritting


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Wish we were having snow we have nothing but it is cold so perhaps we will have some later


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I didn't expect it today, it was lovely then all of a sudden snow.  Its beautiful but so dangerous


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

me neither, its been like a summers day, without the heat lol

my mum just called she is ill so off work and its white in haverfordwest and sticking to the roads

it was -7 when i left home this morning but not a hard frost which was weird. im in the company car which could be a bugger


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just take your time or would luke come to fetch you in the truck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will see what it is like and if i need to luke will come and save me lol

penally has nothing now!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

That has melted quick, is it now raining or has it just stopped.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its coming down thick and fast here, penally is coastal so it would not be as bad


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh poopy poo

i hope it eases for me to get home and then comes down really hard so i can be off tomorrow lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Same here, all nice and sunny then all of a sudden white. It's stopped here now but sky looks heavy. Take care on the roads kara, sounds like a good idea to get Luke to come and get you. Maybe you can both get stuck there and enjoy treaty food and the best room!

Glad to hear everyone had a good night. We finally staggered back from the local about 3.30 after a great night, lots of G+T, lots of singing. We haven't lived in the village that long and it was really good to feel part of it all. I'd had a bit of a wobble earlier in the day, so it was a really good pick me up...and no hangover due to sneaky water drinking!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hope you get home safely hun

Sarah glad you had a good night, local pub sounds a blast hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah you had a good night and recovered from your wobble, they do tend to happen around celebrations

local pubs can be such good fun, ours is rubbish lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im getting out of work and getitng home

bye for now


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Safe journey home Kara!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hope the roadsare not too bad kara take it slow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im home safe and gona chill now

roads are really bad but the gritters are out


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Glad your home safe hun x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully now the gritters are out the roads will clear.  At least you are home safe and dont need to go back out there.  Is it still snowing there?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad to hear you are home safely kara.

good to hear everyone had a good evening.

i had a very quiet evening went to mum's for tea and came home by 9.00 to watch a film. dh was in work until 4am. stayed up and saw fireworks in london. then went to bed. it was a nice evening as i always find its such an  anti climax, wanted it to just be another evening whilst dh works. boring i know


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone watching the last gavin and stacey, gutted im gonna miss this i love it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i have. i agree gonna miss it.  the church where the wedding was is the church our friends got married in, dh was the best man.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh im gutted thats it, all finished!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh really so you been there, is it in Barry.  Put on BBC three its the outtakes its on now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wish they would do another series. perhaps we should start a petition for another series  

cheers for that didn't no about that prog.

no church is in peterstone super ely.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

doesn't she look different as herself


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes much smarter and doesnt look as big.  Such a shame i wish i was in there i would have loved it


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

aww i seen it.. loved the happy ending   ... i am gutted its finished now, i love doris she is sooo funny lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

check out bbc3 its an outtake.

Fancy the chuch being in Peterstone super ely they really did film everywhere didnt they.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Im glad ness never married dave they werent suited were they.  Hope they do a xmas special next year that would be great


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah a wedding special ness and smithy.

a women phoned up red dragon radio to say that it was her scan that was used for when ness had a scan. that her unborn baby was famous.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh my god wow i wonder how they decided on that?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

love watching outtakes. they are so funny when they keep laughing


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i dont think they have ruled out one off specials in the future.. lets hope so hey ! .. its brill !!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hope so did you just see ness bump the car in the lorry soo funny....


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes. can't believe she did that.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

aah queenie im gutted it was such a good show.  Suppose gotta look forward now to dancing on ice thats the next thing


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yep thats the end of ness.  

not too fussed on dancing on ice. will probably get into watching it near the final.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i know id love to know someone like Ness she was mad   Ill enjoy it but more as the show goes on, doesnt compare though nothing does...


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

omg i have just seen an advert for cadbury cream eggs saying cream egg season is here 1st jan - 4 april

haven't put the xmas dec's away and they are advertising eggs


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

dh saw them putting the easter eggs on the shelf today its ridiculous like you say i still have my tree up and valentine is frist.  FOr goodness sake


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

that is ridiculous. how is your dh feeling this evening after last nite's celebrations


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

not bad i think he will feel it more tomorrow he has kept himself going so tomorrow when he has to get up early for work i think he will struggle.  Are you back on Tue?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nite nite queenie im knackered so will speak tom.  HAs your mobile number gone back to the old number or are you still on the new no?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

back in on monday. teacher training on monday and tuesday, children back in on wednesday. can't believe how quick my 2weeks has gone. treatment 2ww never goes this quick 

still on new number probably be for a month i think. will let you know when i change back to old number.

nite x


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi girls

Hope you all had a fab Christmas and new year  

We had my sister's results back, her amh is 0.7, as bad as my results. I know she wont be able to be our donor.
I am waiting to speak to Louise (tried to ring but they were closed, open this week) about it, but we are already thinking about going abroad for egg donor, in Madrid, in Procreatec.
Still waiting tomorrow to try to talk about it to Louise, and if everything is fine with her, will book our first appointment with Procreatec.
Am getting excited about it, as they have no waiting list at all, and have read nice comments about them.

Hope you are all alright and had a time time.
Not really looking forward to going to work tomorrow  

  
Karen x x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

karen im sorry about your sisters result and hope you get to chat with louise tomorrow

sounds like you have a good plan in place.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh I am sorry Karen, but it is good to see that you have a way forward, good luck and keep us informed


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Will keep you inform  

Karen
x x x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh karen im so sorry glad you have a plan to fall back on tho ...good luck!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hello ladies - HAPPY NEW YEAR to you all.
I haven't posted for AGES (kept an eye on you all tho!) cos I haven't been giving babies a second thought YEAH RIGHT!
Going back to see JE and Lyndon in New Year to see if or where we should go next so thought this was a prime time to pop on and say hello!
I won't post any personals but love and best wishes to you all X


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

karen i'm so sorry but good that you have a plan in place. hope you get to speak with louise tomorrow.

scouse lovely to have you back. good luck with your app with je and lyndon.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Queenie - haven't actually made an appoinment yet but if I start to tell people I'll have to!  It's SOOOOOOOO HARD getting back onto this roller coaster after having a whole year off!
PS Karen sorry about your news - I did loads of research into de in Spain!  But still don't know what we're going to do


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

scouse we are here to help you through this journey. hopefully je and lyndon will be able to help you make a decision on what is best for you. i found lyndon at my fu app excellent.

you back in school tomorrow


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah and I REALLY DON'T WANT TO GO! PRAYING TO BE SNOWED IN!!!!!!!!!!!
I never even thought of speaking to Lyndon until Andi suggested it!  Did you just request him when you booked follow up or did you contact him directly?
I'll even have to find the phone no for the clinic its been so long!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you sound lust like me i have been saying all day i want a huge downfall of snow tonight so i can't get to school tomorrow. i have a training day tomorrow and tuesday i find them so boring.

have pm you


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks - PM'd you back X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse lovely to see you back

i think its great to see je and lyndon and hopefully get a plan of action.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hello   and welcome back scouse sorry you and queenie didnt get snowed in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg its snowing proper hard where i live but not in work!!!


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

But it's supposed to snow tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please snow, please snow,please snow, please snow, please snow, please snow,please snow, please snow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We're suppose to have between 2 and 10cm of snow.  No work for me toorrow if this happens woohoo


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

We had a lot of snow earlier but it soon melted.  Think Reading and that way are supposed to get the worst snow tonight.  I was hoping i may get a day off work tom but dont think ill be so lucky, i think we just gonna have showers whih is poop.  I love snow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I love snow until i have to drive in it, you might get your dream weather is getting worse


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all just a quick one from me tonight

hope you are all ok and made it home from work. well at 1.00 got sent home from school cos of the snow.( teacher training so no children in which made it easy for her to send everyone home.) took ages to get home due to the traffic and not the snow. by the time i got home to abergavenny there was no snow and the sun was shinning. seemed strange to be sent home cos of snow and not having any. hoping abergavenny or newport  get a downfall tonight so school is closed.

phoned clinic secretary this morning and they had no record of me needing to be refered so said she will get my file and check things and ring me back. i phoned back this pm and they said they would ring me back either be later or in the morning. she said that i might have to fill a referal form in. any way i will phone back again first thing in the morning.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Queenie snow is forecast for your area, steve works by you and the snow was quite bad nut had stopped in the afternoon.

Hope you get clinic sorted


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

That such a pain Queenie, hope they get it sorted for you. All schools in Carmarthen closed tomorrow Queenie, hope it is the same case for you. Got it thick in my culdesac, hadn't cleared from last weeks so lovely here!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hiya pix, carmarthen was really bad today.  You take care


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Michelle, we haven't left the house today. It usually ok when get on main road, but you are lucky to do that cos our culdesac is so dangerous!! My cousin had a call to pick the kids up from school today and her work bloody took a days holiday off her for it


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not many companies give the day off with pay hun, dh's will dock his pay


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

If can get out tomorrow will have the kids for her and take them and my nephew for fun in the snow


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow you are a good friend hun, i bet she will appreciate that


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I just love being a child and playing


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my boss called me so i have taken a days holiday tomorrow rather than waiting for the morning to see what it is like

we have been to tow bil car out of a ditch tonight

queenie, make sure they back date the referral to your follow up date too

pix you are a big kid lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh gosh hope bil was ok, just as well you had that monster truck! You right Kara, I am a big kid


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh he was fine just chose to be a man and go down the back road home (to play in the snow) and got stuck the d***head lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that'll teach him, bet his pride was dented


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he seemed in good humour. thank god we have a 4x4 cause its pretty bad out there, quite deep in places too

think i will spend the day tomorrow at home in the warm lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bed is calling better go before i fall asleep on my laptop

chat tomorrow and check the weather before going anywhere


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

good idea stay home in the warmth and safety, night


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you get referal sorted tomorrow queenie ...there has been snow tonight in newport hope theres more so you can stay home


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah its a snow day for me.  got the call this morning and school has been closed. yeah.  think i might go for a walk in the snow later.

just phoned clinic and they said i need to have an app to dr g so the secretary booked me in to see him on 4th feb at clinic. a
at last good job i kept phoning. 

hope everyone is still at home keeping warm and hasn't gone to work.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

loads of schools are closed here too

queenie does this mean you havent been referred yet?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Good you have a date Queenie, hope things can get moving for you quickly after that. My follow up is 4th Feb too.

I'm at home today, no more snow its just all frozen now. Hope you are all OK and get to enjoy the snow wherever you are


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well i can see a few of you are off work today.  I got up and cleared the car and took it steady and got to Cardiff.  The M4 was ok but only one lane completely clear.  Got to Llanrumney and the newport road hadnt been gritted and i skidded down the hill in llnarumney.  Panicked and wouldnt go any further so turned around and headed back only to skid again.  Phoned work who said i could either go to another base (as thats our policy) but they were just as bad so i headed back home and so glad i did. The roads are horrendous thankfully the snow has stopped at mo.  Ive had to take a leave day though for today which makes me mad its not leave getting up at 6.30 ready for work!!
Stu out the front clearing the drive so that it doesnt freeze later.  I wantedto make a snow man lol but he has decided to go to work and see what its like in CArdiff for him.

HOpe you all mamange to have a nice day off today and enjoy the snow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

snow day all round then

saying that i do have things to do well lots really lol

glad your home safe jule


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad you got home safely jule. it did say on the news that employers can not deduct pay or make you take it as leave. might be worth some of you checking it out.

kara i don't no what is happening am i all confused. the secretary said that i needed an app with dr g so i take it this is my referrel. i will mention to him if it can be back dated as it should have been done in dec. i don't no whether is would be worth seeing him privately to get an app quicker. the app is at ivf wales clinic she said that he works from there one day a week.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

We just went out to try and build a snowman but the snow is too fluffy so we didnt do very well.  WE hve a tiny one in the garden.  You cant even see it lol.  Stu now gone to work so i suppose i better do some study!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie he does work at the spire privatly, i would imagine he will have to do your referrel which is very annoying !

with me i had to see him before i could be referred!he did say it would be backdated but the assesment nurses told me this couldnt be done and at the time the waiting target was 20 weeks and that is what i waited! would it be worth having a chat with grace and asking if she has referred you for a lap?

jule bummer you couldnt make a snow man


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie i would check it all as things might have changed since last year as i know the target waiting time is down


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ill check that out tomorrow Queenie cause we have a bad weather policy.  Its wrong really that we have to take leave when i attemoted to get in.  How does it work for you, do you get paid for not being there?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie why d you have to see this consultant i think i may have missed something


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have always got to school if it is open and then sometimes had to leave early to get home, but have always been paid. when the school closes then we do get paid as it is not our fault the school has been closed.

so by having an app with dr g in feb this is not a referral. 

jule i am seeing him to have a hystercopy to do with the fluid in my cervix and i asked about a lap as although i have been told i have irritable bowl syndrome i have never been properly diganosed and the symptoms can be the same as endo. just really want to have everything checked out, as i did read that endo can cause poor quality eggs.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh i see yes it is beter to be sure isnt it. At least then you can move forward knowing that all is ok.  You and pix are now waiting for the same then.  WHo knows we may all be cycling together next time.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

By the way Laura im staying here too and im now Guys.  WOuldnt want to move anywhere else id have to start again.  I think the girls would miss us too much anyway if we moved lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie
i would call and ask if you have been reffered, the assement nurses should be able to tell you if they have had a refferel.im not sure what is going on with you but i would call and check asap


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have had a couple of different refferals, one was done via JE and she did the op, next JE refered me to dr g no need to see him, last time i emailed JE instead of a follow up, she was against doing another lap so i asked to see dr g and thats when i got my referal so as you can see you should have been refered but i would check


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

My father just phoned he has got snow right up to his knees.  He has tried to clear his path and a bit out the back to let the dog out but he is well and truly trapped.  He also didnt think ahead and has just got 1 pint of milk so that is going to be gone soon especially of he cant get out tomorrow either-honestly he is awful now he will have to go without  

Its snowing here again!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey jule your poor dad and the dog


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I know and hes got noone to ask cause everyone is in the same boat.  I told him to try and get to the shop tom if it stops but it depends casue he said today it is way too deep and the dog wouldnt manage the roads


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well i must be shattered i have just been to sleep for an hour and i still feel i need more sleep.Off out to meet friend and sister at 4 so better go and shower and wake up.  SPeak soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a good time jule. hope your dad is ok.

don't know if any one has seen this advertised but on bbc1 wales on monday 11th at 10.35pm hospital 24/7  filmed at the heath and the info says about the hospital helping to make a baby so think it might be filmed at ivf wales.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I think that's the programme they asked me to be involved with.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah thats what i thought cos i remember you saying about it. in the advert for it i'm sure its je you see talking with a patient about to have ec.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thye followed a couple for a week or two.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

should be interesting then i have sky+ it. there are 4 episodes.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

That looks interesting - off to sky+ it too - thanks Queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

will deffo be watching


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah will deffo be watching that.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

I thought that was JE on the advert too.  But it was only on the screen for a second and I wasn't 100% sure.  Must try and remember to watch - but 10.35 is after my usual bedtime, lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes after my bedtime ill be sky+ it too. I always watch it they have done a series before and a lot of my colleagues have been on there.  Thankfully i always manage not to get on the cameras, dont want to look like a big elephant as cameras always put too much weight on you lol.


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks Queenie

I've set it on the sky + too.  Should be good to watch


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

woo hoo another snow day for me.

hope you are all safe and warm at home.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice one queenie.   Safe and warm is the best place to be 
I am working at home today - and maybe tomorrow if its still icy....


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well its snowing here again, i will probably try to go into work later weather permitting

Hope everyone is safe

Glad your better taffy

Queenie woohoo another snow day


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Another snow day for me too, more overnight but it has stopped now and lovely sunshine. Been waiting for heating oil almost a week now, we will run out v soon and I'm not sure the tanker will make it up here - oh well at least the pub will be warm...

Have a nice day at home everyone, take care if you go out later Michelle.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hope everyone has kept warm and safe today.

well i went to newport and ended up having my hair cut as well, cos they were quiet. journey down was fine main roads are not a problem

just got a text from my head and again no school tomorrow and it is too icy around the school. just hope we don't have to make the time up.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you have just a trim queenie?

sarah anymore snow, i hear its on its way


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We've had more snow and more forecasted.  Oh i am so over this snow, if it stopped me going to work i wouldn't mind but just not enough lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes just a trim as am growing it 

apparently there is more snow due on the weekend. i agree michelle i have had enough of it know would have been quite happy to have gone back to school tomorrow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i could do with a trim and a colour but colour can wait lol

yeah ive had enough now, i either want it to go or be properly snowed in as at the moment its hard to know what to do for the best

when i left cath's earlier i had ice on the inside of the windows and could see snow clouds as i drove home, looked to me like they were over fishguard way


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I've had to work all the way through.  Its the ice thats dangerous and we have freezing conditions tonight as well

They were


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah i could do with a colour don't no if mum has time to do it now before she goes away

how was cath

yep def the ice that is the dangerous part


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah snow doesnt bother me like you said its the ice thats dangerous, ive been lucky and had days off anyway and took a days holiday cause the kiss **** offered to work lol

cath was looking well hun and omg the views on the way were stunning


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke called to say traffic is mental coming out of swansea cause everyone is backing up on the dual carriage way to try and get down the ungritted roads to get home

so many ungritted roads!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

We pay road tax and i pay a huge amount of council tax and the f*ckers then don't spend the money on what they were supposed to.  What good is it gritting main roads when most of us live on side roads which they are not gritting.  I am going to complain (f*ckers)


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are all home safe ladies. No more snow here, just flippin cold now, -5 and horrible and icy, I think more snow over the weekend. At least the heating oil got delivered, big up to the tanker driver

Be careful tomorrow everyone


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Are you working tomorrow Sarah, bet your area is horrendous


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fair play to the tanker driver, he must be a brave man


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Michelle, I'm staying at home, luckily I can work from here so there's no need to brave the roads. Most of the main roads were Ok apparently, but its the smaller ones and tonight will be bad with the ice. Even though our road is on a bus route it hasn't been gritted today so now last nights snow has frozen solid. I haven't been able to get my car off the yard for days but Nige has just towed me out with a tractor he bought home from work. 

Tanker driver was cool as a cucumber Kara! Then my next directory order came by tractor, that's dedication I thought they'd just wait!

What's it like with you both?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Main roads are dodgy inparts especially as they have not gritted today.  Its the b roads that are the problem.  Glad your safe anyway


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

next by tractor now thats cool lol

main roads are fine, side roads ok in 4x4 but getting much worst as everything is turning to thick ice


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds horrible out there, be careful if you have to go out tomorrow. I tell you, the novelty is definitely wearing off now, I'm bored of myself!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats so funny next order delivered by tractor   its still bad by me no more snow but real cold


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all,

hope you are all keeping warm, and if you have to go out take care everyone.

well another snow day for me, getting fed up now with all this snow, and there's more to come on the weekend, wonder if school will be open on monday.

gonna go and try and do an asda shop, hope its not too busy there.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

We did Asda last night as our cupboards were almost bare (apart from lots of choccy still!)  - it was very quiet but the car park was like an ice rink so take care  

I am going into work today cos I think I might not be able to on Monday if we have snow and I was already planning to work at home on Tuesday.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

understand taffy i feel the same would have been happy to have gone to work today, incase of having more snow on weekend and not being able to go in. take care cos you have a precious cargo.

hope asda isn't too busy i hate doing the weekly shop as it is.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

really , more snow for monday!

i went to tescos yesterday and everyone was panic buying, funny how people cant get to work but can get to tescos lol.

stay safe ladies


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yep more snow forcast for sunday and monday.

that is what i am dreading people in asda panic buying. last time we had snow like you said taffy it is the car park that is so dangerous. with us with school i could get in but cos the council don't grit the side roads and pavements then heads close the school cos it is the heads responsiblity to make sure it is safe for the children to get into school. and the school grounds are safe as well. if the councils gritted around the entrances to schools then children would be able to get in. its health and safety gone mad 

what time is your scan


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

safe day out and about today girls. Off to the docs after and AF has decided to show her face at last so going to ask doc for repeat fsh to save going up to Cardiff cos goodness knows when AF will be back again! So if she agrees to that will be off to Carmarthen later to get bloods done. Am I right in thinking that AMH can be done any day of your cycle?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah pix amh can be done anytime in your cycle, we could go on tuesday if you want? we have almost there anyway, just means going earlier


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

depending on weather of course lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix glad ar has arrived and hope you get to have your blood test.

well i went to asda car park was a nightmare still full of snow and people parking anywhere. not too bad in store.

just popped into see my mum and dad as they are off to oz in the morning. when i noticed car had a flat tyre. anyway dad had a look and it had a nail in it so has taken it to garage to have spare put on and order an new one for me. god know s where i picked that up from.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how long are they going to oz for queenie? wow what a change is climate for them lol

bummer about your tyre, my truck wouldnt start today! such a pain but got it going in the end


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

they are off for 3 weeks ( gonna miss them as i am very close to them- mum is my shopping partner ) they are flying back with my brother and his family. they are stopping off at hong kong to take my nephew to disney. 

glad you got your jeep started. it is so cold out there


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If ever you want a shopping buddy i don't need to be asked twice lol

Sounds like a fab holiday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow that sounds amazing for them. my mum is my shopping buddy too and i hate shopping lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Queenie I am so jealous - I was saying to hubby last night that I want to go to Disney in Hong Kong (started off with Paris when I saw the advert on TV lol)
What a pain about your tyre - good old Dad coming to the rescue


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

now i'm    my brother and nephew just phoned to say bye before their flight back home tomorrow. so sad to think i don' t no when i'll see them next. little one was sending kisses down the phone to me.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Aw quennie it must be hard but when you have your lo you can go visit them


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yep will def do that. would love to go over and see his new house, pictures are not the same. my nephew said i just sent you kisses, and said he will see me on the computer when he gets home.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What a lovely little boy.  I was sad leaving my cousins in canada they are fab and funny.  It won't be long hun until you get out there


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sending a big hug queenie ..next time you see them will be to meet there little cousin


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/index.shtml?promo=2

just reminding everyone and myself lol

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they are talking about the show on bbc radio wales now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw Kara, just been reading back and seen your very kind offer of taking me to Cardiff that was very kind of you, thank you  DP has been talking of a days shopping when the weather clears so will try and sort it then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

days shopping sounds great hun. i need to get some bits done at some point lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix you got lots of questions for your appointment?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well if you need someone to help you get your bits give me shout! Got Q's ready for appoint just need to get my head clear about next tx decisions decisions!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck with that Pix


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks pix your fab

hope you have lots of questions lol wait and see what happens at your appointment and go from there, one step at a time then becomes a plan


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh blinking nora my bloody paino tutor has entered me in for my grade 5 exam without flipping asking me. Haven't been to a lesson in weeks then turned up tonight after not having much time to get practice in and he told me hope you up to scratch you are doing your next exam easter time. Gee thanks like I haven't got enough stress with assessments etc. No way I can get up to standard £44 to flunk! Wish he'd have spoken to me before he put it in, don't even know when will be having op. Sorry for the rant girls, fuming and stressed!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

could you speak with him hun? say your not ready


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh pix i'm sorry your stressed, hope you can sort things out. you don't need this now.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks girls he says he's sent it off to the examining board. Well will try my best and if I feel I'm not ready then I shant be turning up!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pix tell him you arnt ready you have other stuff on your mind ...i recorded the heath program as was watching big bro ...going to watch it now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

think I'll try and pluck up the courage and tell him to see if he can change it to the summer exam. Got to keep going so can teach it in couple of years but at my own pace!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix be brave hunni

wow your planning on teaching the piano, its one of those things i would love to be able to do so maybe i will come to you for lessons.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

it would be well cool to give you lessons Kara. You and little one can learn at the same time, no charge for friends   I always wanted to learn as a child but didn't have the opportunity, took up the flute instead, but always said when I had my own place would buy a piano and so I did. Was only self taught until my friend got me a set of lessons for my thirtieth then invested in a really nice piano and dream of the moment of being pregnant and playing every day to my bump   My dogs love it when I play and like to sit on top of it and go to sleep!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix that is very kinda of you we will have to do some kind of deal lol, what a lovely idea and i will deffo take you up on it as as something ive always fancied but never done anything about

thank you hunni


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well the deal can be that I get to spend time with you and little one and if still on the tx route nag you stupid lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl your too nice

im excited now about the thought of being able to play. i bet your really good


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

no not fantastic   in the early grades I flew through but more of a struggle now, but wasn't tx focused it the early days!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would have loved to play the piano but i am useless at anything musical lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Michelle I have got a tamberine and triangle lol everyone can play something! Musical meet coming up!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl i used to be given the triangle in school.  i wonder if they were trying to tell me something lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah now theres an idea 

IVF WALES BAND PRACTICE lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah me on the triangle lol, tamborine a little difficult


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

pmsl   off to get ready


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl 

have fun pix


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

catching up on this mornings chat has just made my day      I'll get my recorder out of the loft...

I've been up in Aber today but left about midday as the snow was starting to drift on my way up. Coming home got stuck in a queue for quite a while where the drifting had got really bad. Luckily there was a nice man with a digger and a very cold looking policeman to sort the road out. Its bonkers, no snow in Aberystwyth or Cardigan but halfway between it was drifting all over! Glad to be home in the warm with a cuppa and now it is snowing here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah im glad your home safe, you like these strange men on the sides on roads lol

got really heavy snow in clunderwen now and its sticking

wow we have quite a band now girls, we need a singer now

my satelite tv is now now working lol must be snow on it !


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Lucky me! Every day is an adventure, wonder which hero will save me tomorrow  
Properly snowing here now, hear it is v. bad down your way.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

wow its weird hearing you all chat about snow we dont have anything falling here anymore. Just loads of sludge and ice on the roads and pavements still yuck! 

Pix you must be bloody brilliant at piano if you only started lessons at 30 and now on grade 5!!! Brilliant idea about playing to bump!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie you wana be our singer lol
there is no snow where i work and thats 13miles away, its so very odd


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

LOL   somehow I dont think you would have many fans with me crooning.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

drums? lol

think im gona have to make another cuppa, work havent called me back yet but i dont care if i cant go i cant lol

luke isnt leaving swansea til 5pm!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

The band is coming on


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just had a power cut think we are in for a rough night ladies


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

can i join the band girls but i'm another pianist. but not as good as you pix i'm grade 3 or 4 can't remember it was a long time ago. i had lessons until 17 and had to decide piano lessons or driving lessons- so driving won. ( piano playing didn't come easy to me had to work really hard. ) 
was also taught a little guitar when in college so can play nursery rhymes and children songs etc.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yhat will do queenie a guitarist you shall be


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yeah but it will have to be childrens songs.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well its not going to rock on my part i'm on the triangle lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well why not  

bit of heavy metal and a triangle i'm sure will go well


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well we'll heavy mental a childrens song then lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow queenie never knew you were musically talented, quite a band we are gona have here

pix i will take you drifting one day too


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i'm not really. i am tone deaf as part of the piano exam is to sing notes and i always failed that bit. so my piano teacher sent me for singing lessons and they tried but in the end said i was tone deaf.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

queenie i'll join you ther.  My niece has a fantastic voice she went for x factor got through to 3rd round.  What happened to me ay


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you will have to come to school with me cos i can sing away and the my 5 year olds think i sing fab.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie you will have to give us a song sometime


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I have got a big huge smile on my face after reading back this lot   We could really have a jamboree with all your little ones those that are here and those when they arrive nursery rhymes, singing, playing brill   I was thinking of doing something like that it my village hall! Not joking!! Oh Queenie I hate the singing part of it! I tell them I took the flute up cos I can't sing! Would love to be able to though, sing constant at home, just crap!

Def want to go drifting with you Kara  

How is the weather with everyone? Got out of the gym in carm today and it was snowing and I was saying the road is too wet for it to be a prob, then the closer I got to home it was starting to stick then got to my street and boy it was drifting coming down really heavy all that had cleared was covered over. It really bad here. 

Has luke got home ok Kara?

Be safe everyone

I went in to help neighbours with laptop when got home and he said do you want a baileys there only a drop left help us finish it off. Didn't take much persuading, then 4 large glasses later I have stumbled home! A drop left my ****!! May as well finish off the wine left from new years now, then get on with assess!!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

ooh baileys my favourite


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i must say it is such a laugh talking about our 'group' lol

thankfully luke got home safe and sound thank you hun

we go drifting at pembrey sometimes so i promise a drift at some point, your'll love it

weather here really bad, luke says its frozen rain not snow wtf LOL. think i will take day off tomorrow

ummm baileys


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Kara tell Luke frozen rain is snow lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah thats what i thought the **ckhead lol.....and i thought i was the dim one


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

PMSL i'm wetting myself here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

tena lady is what you need now lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely, isn't it hilarious what people come out with


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he keeps having to go and clear the snow (frozen rain) off the satellite dish so i keep making a comment lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

PMSL.  Tell Luke i've just been outside and the frozen rain is sticking lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i sometimes think im rubbing off on him with my scatty brain 

we are gona go for a drive in the frozen rain after. its proper mental out there, i love my 4x4 as long as im not driving in it lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Poor thing we shouldn't take the mickey


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no no we really should cause he would lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

pmsl - Luke  

oo I will love drifting

Sorry girls few more months before you can have bailieys!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

well im really annoyed with the police.  Outside my home cars have parked both sides of the main road and now the road is really tight to get through, this is made worse by the weather and cars skidding.  I ahve just rung the police and said that no emergency vehichle will get throiugh and i feel this is a hazard by itself.  All they done is thank me for calling and said they cant do anything......i thought it was all about prevention not actually attending when we do get an accident and we will will the way the cars have parked....i am not happy and will be furious if a car skids into my house.  The snow is very thick here now approx 2 inch on my car and the snow started before i parked on the drive and its still coming down heavy and drifting


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Make sure you put down when you called them jules just in case


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes yourright i will they didnt want to give me any incident number but the more i think about it the more im furious its horrendous here and there is no grit on any of the roadds,  There wasnt even any on the motorway while i was coming hom.

Gutted as well cause as the meet was cancelled was hoping to go to the hospital to see my grampy because he really isnt very well and i cant get there.  Im hoping i can get there tom cant see ill be going to work in this....

On a better note we ordered a new mattress and it came today its one with memory foam and it feels lovely bit harder than our other mattress but the foam squelches around the body.  Cant wait to try it out.  This is the first mattress me and dh have ever bought togther thats 9 years of hand me down mattresses or mattresses that we both had before we met


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Memory foam are fab hun, they mould to your body.

Sorry you couldn't see grampy, hoping it will be better tomorrow so you can visit


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how awful about the police not helping. 

hope you get to see your grampy tomorrow . 

hope dh and you get to christen your mattress tonight


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

just a quick one 
 jule i wouldnot be happy either hun   

kara ~  at luke that is so funny 

i have phoned in work  tonight  to say i cant get in they were okish  

big hugs to the rest of you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What can you do, if you are stuck you are stuck


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh queenie you never know    I meant to say on my chromosome thread they told us in guys that we shouldnt have sex without using a condom cause we shouldnt get pregnant now that thye have started testing our blood.  I said there no chance of this without tx anyway but she said all the same we shouldnt get preg as it costs a lot to do the tests and it takes their time when they could be doing someoen elses tests if we are preg!!  I understand their reasoning but surely in the long run it would be a heck of a lot cheaper if we did get preg naturally and they didnt have to do pgd....it wont happen but now im conscious............its been 4 and half years and no ovualtion so i think very unlikely we will get a pregnancy.

I just read back kara about Luke i missed that earlier that is funny.  Is he still cleaning the sky dish, how is he getting up there to do that is he climbing a ladder, if so surely that is not safe!!!!!

Hi em how are you, hey a nite off, great what can work say if you cant get in there nothing thye can do about it.  Do you have to take it as one of your leave days?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Jule, don't blame you being annoyed. Can't believe they wouldn't even come out to see what they could do.    Lovely to have a new mattress  

Ebonie, glad you're not going to work in this weather.

I've no idea if it's still snowing in cardiff, haven't looked out the window for a few hours  

Kara, what did Luke say? That it was frozen rain outside?    

I should be working, got loads still to do. But don't feel like doing anything but sitting on the sofa with DH.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

well the frozen rain is still falling lol

I'm going to say goodnight, all i've done today is chat on the computer and i'm knackered


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh laura i know the feeling i still have 18000 words of my dissertattion to write and im sitting here writing words on here instaed just cant get motivated.  DOubt ill be in work tom so at least i can spend a bit of time doing it tom.  How are you? Bet you got a lot of snoww too


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Employers dont care do they   oh well im just so glad im not out in this weather.it is really bad out there ..
yeah a holiday im having but they did give me the chance of unpaid. or work it back or holiday


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nite michelle it is hard on here the concentration goes doesnt it.

Im just drying my hair then going downstairs for a baileys, pix made me fancy and i have half a bottle in the fridge mmmh mmmh

EM they do that to me  WHen i couldnt get in last week my options were unpaid, flexi or leave so had to take laeve and will ahve to tom aswell.  Better to be home in this though and i wont rush to get up tom cause i know i wont be going to work in this.Supposed to be on study day and was going to get the train but cant see the train running or even the study day still being on!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

we been having frozen rain to for hours supposed to be getting heavy at midnight ..is it real bad by you lot then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all i havent read back yet but will tomorrow

we went for a drive and omg i have never seen snow like it, massive snow drift and it did get a little scary at one point so now im having a cuppa before bed time, dont think i will be going to work


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well cant get to work, cant even get off the drive so another annual leave today.  Snow is quite thick here whats it like with everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning jule

quite alot of snow here so im home, dont think work believed me as there is nothing there


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Really nothing god there cant be many places like that we are covered and its still snowing in cardiff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

they had no snow in tenby yesterday just rain. i said that i wouldnt be in today and she said oh why so i mentioned the snow and she said no snow here, i felt like saying you live and work in the same villiage and never go anywhere ***khead lol

luke has gone to work in the truck


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i'm snowed in here today, i will try later to get to work but not for a few hours


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did consider going in late but with the attitude i got i thought **** um lol

im listening to the local radio and im so glad im home sat in bed


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Main road to Aber is blocked so home for me this morning at least. We had a few inches overnight, managed to get my car out into the village so ready to go out if things improve. Kara, I can't believe your boss have they not seen the news?! Too right, stay put

Careful if you go out later ladies


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i'm not moving today and it looks like its going to snow again.

Take care today ladies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would say to everyone stay put unless you have a 4x4 at the very very least

michelle is this a prediction lol?

i was hoping luke would stay home but at least he took the truck, bet he is home by lunch at the latest


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Nor me cause even if i could get out of my drive and go on the mottorway id then have to attempt to get through the estates the other end so not bothering.  Cars are skidding up the road who are trying!!Not many cars moved this am though..think that says it all... I think ill stay nice and cwtched up in th warm in my bed in my new mattress...


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is your new mattress really nice?

im waiting for luke to text me to let me know he is there safe, hope he doesnt forget


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes its very comfy we both have a bit of an achy back this am but prob cause we not used to having support there, the springs were crap on the other mattress. Its lovely it moulds around your body.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

text luke in half hour if he doesnt contact you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds really lovely 

im still in bed too, save the gas lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

It just looks like we are in for more snow.  No cars moving here also.  Staying home until a little later and then i will try.  

Kara my boss lives in Manorbier they had sleet but she believed me cos she listens to the news.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah the lady (not boss) who i spoke with is a pleb and tbh i dont care, better for me to be safe lol

the sky here looks very snowy


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Definitely going to snow today.  I want the sun lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke got to work ook and sent all the drivers home! home he gets himself home too

sun would be so nice now, even rex is getting ****** off with the snow lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is it bad in Swansea then


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke says not too bad which means yeah it is lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh i'm watching jeremy kyle where do they find these people


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im sat in bed with the radio on, just flick heating on and not getting up til its warm


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would be so embarrassed acting like that on live tv, dreadful people

I'm up house not to bad, heating just clicked off.  Just had shower and now chillin for a little while.  Might go for a walk and see waht roads are like


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

be careful is icy under the snow though


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all 

well another snow day for me. school is closed. snow is worse than what we got last week.  still snowing here on and off. 

gonna go for a walk as well later cos it is lovely and deep.

if anyone goes out take care.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

You to queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lukes on his way home so we will go for a drive up the mountain and take some pics


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Roads must be bad then hun if he's coming home


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he sent all the drivers home and the one lady of office staff that came in. it will be nice to have a day together

we came across one road last night that was totally blocked with snow


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

We've got several inches here my DP went out today in the 4 x 4 and has just admitted he had a few twitchy moments so it must be bad. 

They have even shut the second severn bridge which I use every day to go to work in Yate, luckily I can work from home today but looking at the weather reports I might not go in the rest of the week.

Take care anyone having to go out and about x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

My dh is working by where you live and he said really bad up there, drifts and such like.  Take care when going out.

I'm in work but only for a few hours as my boss said to go home before the freeze, i couldn't argue


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya julespenfold sounds very bad with her and your dh sounds like mine lol

michelle how are the roads? you boss sounds good


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

She is one in a million

Roads were passa ble better if i had a 4x4 lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive had another annual leave day but i dont care had a fab day on the sledge and with my nephews and bil.  We built 6 snowmen and 1 snow willy!!! My bil idea   Pictures on ** for all to look at.

Work tom hopefully dont want to use any more days AL incase we have any more snow before March...


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

a snow willy


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

boys will be boys wont they    I have just been to the hospital with my sister to see Grampy and there was a snow willy we saw on the side of the road so soemone else was thinking the same, must have been a bloke


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

no chance it was the same one?  

will have to keep my eyes peeled when out and about tomorrow!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

hey you never know, but i dont think he had chance he had to do the babysitting while we were out

You may be surprised at what you saw.  I walked past the vets earlier and there was a snow dog outside people build all sorts


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule a snow willy lol brilliant

hows everyones weather today?

seems we have the big thaw, everything is horrid and slushy and im in work boo boo


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Yep slush here too    

OMG I need to stop going on ********. Everyone is bloody pregnant


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

(FF pregnant people are ace tho of course    )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww marie, i so know what you mean hunni. this place is like a safe haven cause we know we have all been there.


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there.

I have an appointment with IVF Wales for treatment (IUI) planning in March.
I want it to be sooner. Anyone ever got anywhere by calling daily to check for cancelations?

Also - anyone ever complained to them about how long things take?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all
hope everyone is well in this cold weather. went back to work today cos a jcb turned up on my estate and cleared the road so now how no excuse for not getting out. 

just a quick one as i think my tea is burning be back later x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont burn your dinner hun

damn that jcb, my estate is now slushy

i think the iui is taking so long as they stopped doing iui due to being short staffed


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

my funding appeal has been granted. I am overjoyed. Not sure what this means - do I get IVF? Hurrah!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great news Beanie! Hope it means that they will fund whatever treatment is decided is necessary including IVF. Good luck x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

great news about the appeal Beanie  

Having kept my eyes peeled, I have to report that we too have our own local snow willy   - to be more precise, it's 4-5 foot tall complete with testicles and (my husband informs me) 'pubic hair' made of twigs... another man at work I think!  I wonder if these are all fertility symbols that are there to bring us 
luck this year - I'd like to think so!

x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well done Beanie great.

Yeah Sam maybe we all need to go and rub the fertile snow willies


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

...or maybe dance around them at midnight   

xx

(bet there isn't one of us that wouldn't if someone said it would definitely work   )


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well I certainly would


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sam where are these willies lol, bet they are great lol


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just as the snow has finally melted here today, and I was thinking I can get back to a bit more normality at work I watched the Country File weekly weather report and guess what....

Yes there is a severe weather warning for more snow on Weds (upto 10cms again) in Wales and South West, they think the rain coming over is going to change to snow.

Begining to hate snow


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm with you on the hating snow Jules! 

..only positive is that there may be more fertility snow willies for us to rub and dance around  

kara - the one that I saw was only about a mile away from home - Blackwood area in Gwent. not sure about the others. If snow comes back and willy reappears I'll keep you all posted  

xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL wishing for Snow Willies tomorrow then x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope everyone is well. 

Haven't been on here for ages, having ET tomorrow. Is there a thread for Jan/ Feb cycles?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Ffydd

I'm on a Jan/Feb cycle and have been posting on http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223589.0

Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Fydd

nice to see a new name  

if you follow link Jules posted (to New Year Cyclers part 2) there's quite a few of us there. A couple of us are stimming at the mo and plenty not far behind. 

Very best of luck for your ET tomorrow.. and bags of babydust    

let us know how you get on xxx

sam x


----------



## Ffydd (May 19, 2009)

Thanks, will re-direct. Lol


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck for ET tomorrow Ffydd!!!


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

A general hello to everybody on all threads. THinking of you all and wishing you all well and good luck. Soz not about at the moment


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ffydd good luck for et


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Pix, are you ok hun?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Laura, I'm ok ta. Going through some tough stuff but ey you don't go through infertility and not be strong lol so will stay on top and  get my brother and nephew through. Thanks  for the


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix if you fancy a cuppa in carmarthen some time give me a yell

hope you ok, you know im thinking of you

laura hiya matey, you working too hard as always?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara, that would be fab we will have to arrange something. I am in Carmarthen most days anyway. Hope work sorts out pay for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cool we will sort something out for sure and remember you can have a lift too to the next week


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks loads Kara   Won't be able to do meets until after easter if they are on a monday, my piano teacher will poody if miss a lesson on a monday before an exam!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you and your brother and nephew are ok pix im sure we can have another meet not on a monday


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Miriam. My nephew is such a darling, I will do anything for him. Took a break today to try and get my essay done today and he was aking my brother where I was so going to build some mega struxx with him tomorrow   How are you and Maia?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you have a good day with your nephew today Pix. I'm sure your brother is so glad to have your support, look after yourselves x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix we will sort march's meet for not a monday if you want huni.

have a good day with your nephew


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara and Sarah. Had great time with nephew. Dreading sat though, I am supervising his contact with his mum on Saturday. Haven't seen her since it all kicked off so a bit anxious and will be so hard to keep my thoughts to myself, but it will do though because it is all about my nephews wellbeing, not how I feel.

Being able to get to a meet in march would be brill Kara, although wouldn't want to make it difficult for anybody else and will be having a break from piano after easter.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi pix hope sat goes ok and you keep your cool


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Mimi, will prob have a very sore tongue through biting it for so long!

How are you doing. Your ticker is looking very impressive. Sends butterflies through my stomach when I think of you and know never to give up


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks hun, just goes to show how sad my life has been though.  I'm nearly there.

Keep remembering she is not worth it hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix so sorry you have been having prob in the family.  I havent read back but have worked out what has happened.,  Hope sat goes ok and isnt as bad as you are thinking. Keep remembereing you are there for your nephew and not her!!  How is your study coming on?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix hope things go well on sat. your nephew is the most important one.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for sat pix your nephews lucky to have such a lovely aunty


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

aw thanks so much everyone, your support means the world


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

anybody else got snow?? Was glad to see the back of it last time, so can go away again lol been up half the nigt worrying about today so been out for a long walk in it!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

aww pix sending lots of     
hope today goes well. thinking of you

just a white frosting here. thank goodness don't want any more snow.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg we have snow and lots of snow too, we are meant to go to somerset today for photos!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

you should be ok cos there is nothing here so the further east you come you should be fine. 

i'm driving to heathrow early hours of tomorrow to pick my parents up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

luke is more concerned about the coming back lol

its flipping mental


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how deep is it with you.

i'm sure you will be fine especially in the 4x4


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we are takiing the company car as its free fuel lol

its a good few inches and still coming down fast

right bath time, see you ladies later


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

drive safely. have a good time. x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow Kara, sounds like you have loads. We've had a bit up here but its all gone now. 

Pix, hope things go OK today


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix hope today as gone ok, been thinking of you?

We onyl had a small amount of snow just a white covering which has nearly gone now, Kara your not on here so ill assuem you have managed to get to somerset!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Pix - hope your day has been ok  
Kara - hope you made it to somerset and back ok  
No snow for us here - but a little bit at my mum and dads in Cardiff.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks everyone, so very much. It went a lot better than I thought and nephew coped remarkably well when he had to say goodbye to her, so pleased about that. Same thing next Sat, but will now be alot less anxious.

Have you got any studying done Jule??!!

Hope you are ok Taffy.

Hoping you have made it and have a safe journey Kara.

Safe journey tomorrow Queenie.

How are you Sarah?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix so glad today went well for you and your nephew. 

hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix glad it went better than expected.  It must have been awful dreading what was going to happen.  Hopefully each week will get better now.

I managed to get 750 words done today so hoping for the same tomorrow.  Will be very pleased with myself if i can.  Hows your study Pix?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Really glad yesterday went well Pix, that will make it easier next time.  

Safe journey today Queenie, bet you will be really glad to see your folks

Good luck with your dissertation Jule, 750 words is great, hope you have a productive day today too

How is everyone today? I'm having a lazy morning watching Murray lose the tennis then off out for lunch with some friends


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just had a 5 minute snow blizzard how bizzare, no snow yesterday just a light covering the night before.

Jule - 750 words thats fab should ave it done in no time.

Queenie  - hope your trip was OK today.

Off bowling in a couple of hours with friends then some bowling, have no incentive to day any housework today lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jule well done on doing 750 words.

julespenfold enjoy the bowling

well have been up since 4am. drove to heathrow and back to pick mum and dad up, so good to see them again. when we got home we went for sunday lunch together which was yummy and good to catch up. had a fab pressie off them a pair of ugg boots, they are lush so comfy. i am shattered think it will be an early night for me.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Sarah i watched some of the tennis this am he really was beaten wasnt he.  I didnt see the end but Federer was playing really well when i switched off, couldnt bear to see any more lol

Queenie wow UGG boots lucky you, bet you were really surprised and pleased, wot colour have you got?

Julespenfold hope you ahd a good day bowling  

Well had really good day today studying done nearly nearly 800 words so really pleased  

Hope everyone has had a really relaxing sunday


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow queenie you had a busy day and how kind of your parents to get you some uggs

jule well done you, your doing great now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad your nephew was ok after metting with his mum pix should be easier next week again   juls well done seems you are studying hard ...queenie you cant beat a pair of uggs they are so comfy mine are ruined tho


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226286.0


----------

